# Zodiac liquid



## Waleed (14/11/16)

Greetings all

Wonder if anyone can help me, im looking for a store in cape town that sells zodiac juice.
it comes in 50ml with various flavors such as Vanilla Custard Fusion, Banana and Strawberry milkshake and Dream Berry Cream. i see Sir Vape has it on their website but im looking for a place in Cape Town that has stock.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (15/11/16)

Jiss Vape - 0733334430, or u can find them on Facebook for details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waleed (15/11/16)

Baker said:


> Jiss Vape - 0733334430, or u can find them on Facebook for details


thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (15/11/16)

Waleed said:


> Greetings all
> 
> Wonder if anyone can help me, im looking for a store in cape town that sells zodiac juice.
> it comes in 50ml with various flavors such as Vanilla Custard Fusion, Banana and Strawberry milkshake and Dream Berry Cream. i see Sir Vape has it on their website but im looking for a place in Cape Town that has stock.
> ...


Hehe ask Dulla there to pick up since he is in Kensington all the time LoL


----------



## Waleed (15/11/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> Hehe ask Dulla there to pick up since he is in Kensington all the time LoL


lol might as well ne, he can make himself useful


----------

